# [Dyskusja] Konfiguracja Xorg

## SlashBeast

Dyskusja do tematu Konfiguracja Xorg.

Jezeli macie jakies sugestie i tak dalej, postujcie tutaj.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Dyskusja do tematu Konfiguracja Xorg.
> 
> Jezeli macie jakies sugestie i tak dalej, postujcie tutaj.

 

Moze jaki OpenGL wybrac w przypadku Optimusa? Bo niby Nvidia a jednak Intel   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   nvidia *
> ...

 

----------

## maxim.251

No ja miał bym problem. Walczę z instalacją i w pewnym momencie doszedłem do konfiguracji Xorga.

Nie wiem czy ten post nadaje się na moje pytanie. Najwyżej usunę go jak by coś.

 A pytanie brzmi.

 Czy możliwe jest by kompilacja programem genkernel nie skompilowała wszystkich potrzebnych mi sterowników?

Na przykład do karty graficznej lub wifi? 

 I jeśli tak to czy powinienem mimo wszystko wejść z palcówy i po przełączać co trzeba?

----------

